# Replacing Water Heater Element



## ethernetguru (Dec 17, 2008)

So I'm replacing my water heater element (120v 1400w), and Atwood's manual says "Absolutely do not use any brand but Atwood replacement elements!) They make it sound pretty dire!

I'm having difficulty locating one, and I can go to my local Lowes, and but a 120v 1500w element. (for like $8.50)

Am I going to be alright, or do I really need to listen to Atwood and spend $25 on their element?

Thanks!

Chester


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I see no reason that you could not use the one from Lowes. The Atwood warning is very strong but is more of a CYA warning then anything else.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Can you give me a step by step lesson in replacing the element? If its idiot proof, I may try it myself, otherwise, I'll let the experts handle it.
Thanks.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Open up the access panel behind your water heater. Look for the element and see if is a four bolt or screw-in style. Buy new element. Unplug shore power. Drain water heater. Loosen the power lugs on element (should be 2 lugs) and unscrew or unbolt element. James


----------



## DAR (Jan 5, 2008)

I found the Atwood water heater element on the 2007 25RSS impossible to replace. The water heater is very close to the floor and angled downward. I couldn't get it removed even with the tool.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

DAR said:


> I found the Atwood water heater element on the 2007 25RSS impossible to replace. The water heater is very close to the floor and angled downward. I couldn't get it removed even with the tool.


Are you saying you could not unthread it or once unthreaded it hit the floor on extraction and thus was stuck?


----------

